# Memphis/Miami/??? - Jason Williams to be moved according to Tillery



## MemphisX

*Memphis/Miami/??? - Jason Williams to be moved according to Tillery (link)*

Memphis Grizzlies beat writer, Ron Tillery, has an article stating that Jerry West has a 3 team trade worked out that will move Jason Williams. Also confirms Memphis interest in Mighty Mouse but no deal is done. The most interesting tidbit is that the Grizzlies organiztion has decided (like I suspected they would) that this team has run its course and needs a small C4 charge to the bloated roster and payroll.

The thrid team is not known at this time but I think it might be Boston. I guess I will have to follow with my obligatory trade guess next.



> If everything goes according to the Grizzlies' summer plan, Jason Williams no longer will be their main man.
> 
> The point guard is close to being traded in a three-team deal that would include Miami, according to an NBA source familiar with the Grizzlies' dealings. It is not known where Williams would land in the proposed deal.


----------



## GNG

It would make sense to trade JWill _before_ we take on Damon Stoudamire. Sign Damon and then all the sudden, no takers for JWill, then you're really in trouble.

Tillery hates JWill and takes potshots at him whenever possible, so I'm sure he had fun with this article.


----------



## bwell

*Re: Memphis/Miami/??? - Jason Williams to be moved according to Tillery (link)*

I think it is becoming more apparent that the team needs to be retooled more than the front office cared to admit last year. While they did an admirable job in turning a joke into a competitive team, it is now time to move past that and take the next step.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Probably...

*Miami Get:* 
Antoine Walker
Fillers

*Memphis Gets:* 
Eddie Jones

*Boston Gets:* 
Jason Williams


----------



## Dakota

Damian Necronamous said:


> Probably...
> 
> *Miami Get:*
> Antoine Walker
> Fillers
> 
> *Memphis Gets:*
> Eddie Jones
> 
> *Boston Gets:*
> Jason Williams


The new Cousy = Jason Williams


:biggrin:


----------



## What is my name?

You actaully belive Ron Tillary? How many things that weren't (Duh) did he say, and actually became true?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I've been duped on one Memphis trade rumor already, so I'll wait this one out.


----------



## FanOfAll8472

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I've been duped on one Memphis trade rumor already, so I'll wait this one out.


 Haha same here. I believed the Damon signing too, so I'm on two.


----------



## MemphisX

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I've been duped on one Memphis trade rumor already, so I'll wait this one out.


How were you duped?


----------



## Zeus

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I've been duped on one Memphis trade rumor already, so I'll wait this one out.


i'd say there's a rather large difference between sports talk radio and journalism.


----------



## reHEATed

http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/basketball/12273478.htm

new rumor is Ej for Williams and James Posey with no third team being involved. Sounds too good for Miami getting Posey back as well


----------



## UKfan4Life

wadeshaqeddie said:


> http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/basketball/12273478.htm
> 
> new rumor is Ej for Williams and James Posey with no third team being involved. Sounds too good for Miami getting Posey back as well


I would be pissed off at that trade. Miami would be raping us right there.


----------



## UD40

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/36849/20050801/jones_done_in_miami/


----------



## UKfan4Life

Damn it. So what does this give us?

PG: Damon Stoudamire (might as well assume)
SG: Mike Miller/Eddie Jones
SF: Eddie Jones/Mike Miller
PF: Pau
C: ?

Hm...


----------



## Zeus

wadeshaqeddie said:


> http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/basketball/12273478.htm
> 
> new rumor is Ej for Williams and James Posey with no third team being involved. Sounds too good for Miami getting Posey back as well


i read it differently:

"A report out of Memphis had the Grizzlies, Heat and an unidentified team discussing a three-way trade involving Williams. But if the Heat and Grizzlies agreed to a swap of Jones for Williams and Posey, the move would work under the collective bargaining agreement without a third team needed."

he says there is a reported three-way deal, but then the reporter observes that a JWill-Posey for Jones trade would work without the need for a third team.


----------



## Drk Element

EVERYBODY WINS!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bwell

While it may seem one sided, the main objective seems to be "get Jason outta here!'
Consider the supposed Damon signing, and you are basically switching Posey for EJ. I would rather have Posey, but that must be an indication of how much Jerry and Fratello don't want Jason.


----------



## GNG

Eddie Jones...? :raised_ey

He'll be a valuable expiring contract in 2007, I suppose, but the guy's a shell of himself.


----------



## Zeus

Rawse said:


> Eddie Jones...? :raised_ey
> 
> He'll be a valuable expiring contract in 2007, I suppose, but the guy's a shell of himself.


hardly. look at his stats.

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/eddie_jones/index.html


----------



## GNG

Zeus said:


> hardly. look at his stats.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/playerfile/eddie_jones/index.html


Wow, Shaq joined his team, and his average only dropped by 5 ppg? Naw, he's just as good as ever!

I'm not saying he's totally washed up, but he's dropped off, and I'd rather not have a guy with a max contract coming off the bench, when we've got guys like Dahntay Jones trying to find minutes.

I wouldn't hate it. But I don't see the point either, besides handing Miami a punched ticket to the Eastern Conference Finals.


----------



## Zeus

Rawse said:


> Wow, Shaq joined his team, and his average only dropped by 5 ppg? Naw, he's just as good as ever!
> 
> I'm not saying he's totally washed up, but he's dropped off, and I'd rather not have a guy with a max contract coming off the bench, when we've got guys like Dahntay Jones trying to find minutes.
> 
> I wouldn't hate it. But I don't see the point either.


he hasn't dropped off. his points certainly dipped with Shaq's arrival, but his rebounding average climbed. still, he's a very good defender, still a very good shooter, he's a winner, and he'd be an asset to the team. the point is that he'd be an upgrade both offensively and defensively. he'd give us that extra edge in getting into th e playoffs and then doing something once we're there. Dahntay couldn't give us the production that Eddie could. besides, there isn't much left on EJ's contract anyway...


----------



## GNG

Zeus said:


> he hasn't dropped off. his points certainly dipped with Shaq's arrival, but his rebounding average climbed. still, he's a very good defender, still a very good shooter, he's a winner, and he'd be an asset to the team. the point is that he'd be an upgrade both offensively and defensively. he'd give us that extra edge in getting into th e playoffs and then doing something once we're there. Dahntay couldn't give us the production that Eddie could. besides, there isn't much left on EJ's contract anyway...


So Eddie Jones hasn't dropped off at all? And he's a better defender than Posey? And he'll help us win a playoff game?

I disagree, but you're allowed your opinion. Right now, I really don't feel like arguing whether a 5ppg dropoff from last season and a perimeter shooter shooting under his career FG% with Shaq on his team is or isn't a dropoff. We need to be looking for upgrades. Replacing JWill with Damon Stoudamire and essentially swapping James Posey for Eddie Jones is putting a different face on the exact same problems. IMHO.


----------



## Zeus

Rawse said:


> So Eddie Jones hasn't dropped off at all? And he's a better defender than Posey? And he'll help us win a playoff game?


no, i don't think he's dropped off. he was forced to take a different role last year. i think he'd be right back to where he was in recent seasons if he were in Memphis. yes, he's better than Posey. and yes, he'd help us win a playoff game.



> I disagree, but you're allowed your opinion. Right now, I really don't feel like arguing whether a 5ppg dropoff and a perimeter shooter shooting under his career FG% with Shaq on your team is or isn't a dropoff. We need to be looking for upgrades. Replacing JWill with Damon Stoudamire and essentially swapping James Posey for Eddie Jones is putting a different face on the exact same problems. IMHO.


come on. you're going to pull out a miniscule difference in career FG%? that average is weighted down by a couple of seasons early in his career. take those out, and his average would be .433. that's not a world of difference from what he shot last year: .428. (also, his highest ppg average was 20. he shot a lesser fg% that year than he did last year.) and he was pretty much right at his career avg of 3pt%. he would definitely be an upgrade over Posey, Cardinal, Shane, and Dahntay.


----------



## GNG

Zeus said:


> no, i don't think he's dropped off. he was forced to take a different role last year. i think he'd be right back to where he was in recent seasons if he were in Memphis. yes, he's better than Posey. and yes, he'd help us win a playoff game.


You watched the playoffs, right? Eddie Jones wouldn't have made a lick of difference against Phoenix. And I doubt he would against the San Antonios and Dallases either.

If Memphis traded Williams and Posey for Eddie Jones, Pat Riley would tongue-kiss Jerry West. If we did the deal, the biggest positive I'd see is that we'd have a $14 million bargaining chip for a team who wants cap relief, along with a guy who'll be getting paid 30 million dollars to provide "positive veteran leadership" and hit a few three-pointers.



> come on. you're going to pull out a miniscule difference in career FG%? that average is weighted down by a couple of seasons early in his career. take those out, and his average would be .433. that's not a world of difference from what he shot last year: .428. (also, his highest ppg average was 20. he shot a lesser fg% that year than he did last year.) and he was pretty much right at his career avg of 3pt%. he would definitely be an upgrade over Posey, Cardinal, Shane, and Dahntay.


Don't post a link and tell me to look at the stats if you're just going to make excuse after excuse for them.

Make a poll on General, if you want to discuss Jones' past season any further. Maybe someone else will dance with you on the Jerry-West-can-do-no-wrong, navy-and-smoke-blue rainbow, but I'm really, really not in the mood. :|


----------



## Zeus

Rawse said:


> You watched the playoffs, right? Eddie Jones wouldn't have made a lick of difference against Phoenix. And I doubt he would against the San Antonios and Dallases either.


 you're right. clearly the answer is to get DARKO!!!



> Don't post a link and tell me to look at the stats if you're just going to make excuse after excuse for them.


who's making an excuse? i just pointed out a couple of observations about his stats. sorry if you don't like the truth or don't like to look at things objectively.



> Make a poll on General, if you want to discuss Jones' past season any further. Maybe someone else will dance with you on the Jerry-West-can-do-no-wrong, navy-and-smoke-blue rainbow, but I'm really, really not in the mood. :|


LMFAO! aw, puddin!


----------



## GNG

Zeus said:


> you're right. clearly the answer is to get DARKO!!!
> 
> who's making an excuse? i just pointed out a couple of observations about his stats. sorry if you don't like the truth or don't like to look at things objectively.
> 
> LMFAO! aw, puddin!




To think I expected a better response than that. And it's not like I had high expectations to begin with.

And feel free to ask the site if Eddie Jones is just as good as he was eight years ago. Maybe you'll find some posters who like truth and objectivity as much as you do.


----------



## Zeus

it was never my contention that Jones is as good as he was 8 years ago. he doesn't have to be as good as he was 8 years ago; he just has to be better than what we have now. i don't think that's unrealistic.


----------



## FanOfAll8472

Eddie Jones would be nice, hard worker, nice shooter, great slasher, good defender, but definitely not the same player. He hasn't dropped off a lot though. Williams and Posey for Jones is just brutal for Memphis.


----------



## UD40

Now that details are coming out more and more, it seems the Grizz are getting royaly screwed. Everyone knows the EJ-Jwill & James rumors, but if that trade goes through the Heat may S&T(probably involving Posey or someone else and our TE) for Walker. Leaving the Heat with a Williams, Wade, Walker, Haslem, Shaq line-up(and as a Heat fan I dont mind that one bit.) But if you think about it, they only get EJ(who is one of my favorite players) while the Heat get Jdub and Posey and possibly Walker. This is why I love the off-season, its like a real life drama...you dont know what will happen.


----------



## FanOfAll8472

If J-Will + Posey get packaged to Miami for Eddie Jones, there had better be a first round pick headed towards Memphis. That (most likely a low first rounder, which West would be more inclined to give) could be used to get Magloire (Battier, Wright, 1st rounder for Magloire, Lynch), assuming the trade goes through.

This is a nice team, but Magloire is the only real forward move:
PG - Stoudamire (?), Jackson, Burks
SG - Miller, D. Jones, Emmett (NBDL?)
SF - E. Jones, Warrick, D. Jones, Synder (NBDL?)
PF - Gasol, Cardinal, Warrick
C - Magloire, Roberts, Big Jake


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

Eddie Jones is a GREAT defender, one of the best. He has a nice three point shot and can still slash to the basket. Posey isnt needed that much in Memphis with Shane Battier, Mike Miller, Dahanty Jones and Eddie Jones if they get him. Williams is a guy that wants to leave and you guys want rid of him so it is a win win. I think both teams benefit.


----------



## UD40

now that more and more word is coming out, and the deal is close to done, word is the Heat will get THREE players from the Grizz...JWill, Posey and Andre. Now, I look at who the Heat can/may get in Jwill, Posey, Dre and Walker....and think this is too good to be true, no body pinch me...please


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/wire?section=nba&id=2122944

Updated: Aug. 2, 2005, 7:13 PM ET
Heat's Jones, Celtics' Walker included in proposed five-team deal
Associated Press
National Basketball Association News Wire

MIAMI -- Antoine Walker, Jason Williams and James Posey could soon be coming to the Miami Heat in a proposed five-team trade that was nearing completion Tuesday, according to a lawyer and league official both familiar with terms of the complicated deal.

"Unless something strange happens, it's going to happen," said the lawyer, who spoke on condition of anonymity.

Miami -- which signed Shaquille O'Neal to a $100 million, five-year deal earlier Tuesday -- would obtain Walker in a sign-and-trade from the Boston Celtics, then add Williams, Posey and rookie Andre Emmett from the Memphis Grizzlies in exchange for veteran swingman Eddie Jones.

The trade -- which has been submitted to the league for approval -- was first reported by The Miami Herald. League and team officials generally do not openly discuss proposed trades until they become finalized.

Walker, Williams and Jones are the headliners in the proposed deal, one that also includes the aftereffects of a three-team deal agreed to earlier Tuesday by Sacramento, Memphis and Utah.

As part of the Walker deal, Boston would obtain Qyntel Woods, the rights to Spanish center Albert Miralles and the Heat's $1.9 million trade exception.

Walker, a three-time All-Star who averaged 19.1 points and nine rebounds last season for the Atlanta Hawks and Boston Celtics, would be a welcome addition to the Heat, said forward Udonis Haslem -- who formally signed his $30.7 million, five-year deal Tuesday.

"We're two different players and we can bring two different things to the table," Haslem said. "If we put that together, we should have a pretty good tandem."

The Celtics would get Borchardt from Memphis; Borchardt was part of Tuesday's earlier trade in which Sacramento acquired guard Bonzi Wells from Memphis for guard Bobby Jackson and center Greg Ostertag.

Memphis was then expected to send Ostertag to the Utah Jazz for guard Raul Lopez, forward Kirk Snyder and Borchardt. Snyder would be sent to New Orleans, along with the Heat's Rasual Butler, and Borchardt would head to Boston.

It's a deal that represents a major shakeup for Miami, which reached Game 7 of the Eastern Conference finals this past season -- even though O'Neal and Dwyane Wade were both hurt at the time.

Jones, a career 16.4-point-per-game scorer, averaged 12.7 in the regular season and 13.7 in the playoffs as Miami's third option. Williams averaged 10.1 points and 5.6 assists for the Grizzlies last season.

"He's one of the best playmakers in the game," Haslem said of Williams.

Posey was limited to 50 games this past season because of injuries, and only 18 starts. He averaged 8.1 points and 4.4 rebounds.


----------



## Dakota

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/wire?section=nba&id=2122944
> 
> Updated: Aug. 2, 2005, 7:13 PM ET
> Heat's Jones, Celtics' Walker included in proposed five-team deal
> Associated Press
> National Basketball Association News Wire
> 
> MIAMI -- Antoine Walker, Jason Williams and James Posey could soon be coming to the Miami Heat in a proposed five-team trade that was nearing completion Tuesday, according to a lawyer and league official both familiar with terms of the complicated deal.
> 
> "Unless something strange happens, it's going to happen," said the lawyer, who spoke on condition of anonymity.
> 
> Miami -- which signed Shaquille O'Neal to a $100 million, five-year deal earlier Tuesday -- would obtain Walker in a sign-and-trade from the Boston Celtics, then add Williams, Posey and rookie Andre Emmett from the Memphis Grizzlies in exchange for veteran swingman Eddie Jones.
> 
> The trade -- which has been submitted to the league for approval -- was first reported by The Miami Herald. League and team officials generally do not openly discuss proposed trades until they become finalized.
> 
> Walker, Williams and Jones are the headliners in the proposed deal, one that also includes the aftereffects of a three-team deal agreed to earlier Tuesday by Sacramento, Memphis and Utah.
> 
> As part of the Walker deal, Boston would obtain Qyntel Woods, the rights to Spanish center Albert Miralles and the Heat's $1.9 million trade exception.
> 
> Walker, a three-time All-Star who averaged 19.1 points and nine rebounds last season for the Atlanta Hawks and Boston Celtics, would be a welcome addition to the Heat, said forward Udonis Haslem -- who formally signed his $30.7 million, five-year deal Tuesday.
> 
> "We're two different players and we can bring two different things to the table," Haslem said. "If we put that together, we should have a pretty good tandem."
> 
> The Celtics would get Borchardt from Memphis; Borchardt was part of Tuesday's earlier trade in which Sacramento acquired guard Bonzi Wells from Memphis for guard Bobby Jackson and center Greg Ostertag.
> 
> Memphis was then expected to send Ostertag to the Utah Jazz for guard Raul Lopez, forward Kirk Snyder and Borchardt. Snyder would be sent to New Orleans, along with the Heat's Rasual Butler, and Borchardt would head to Boston.
> 
> It's a deal that represents a major shakeup for Miami, which reached Game 7 of the Eastern Conference finals this past season -- even though O'Neal and Dwyane Wade were both hurt at the time.
> 
> Jones, a career 16.4-point-per-game scorer, averaged 12.7 in the regular season and 13.7 in the playoffs as Miami's third option. Williams averaged 10.1 points and 5.6 assists for the Grizzlies last season.
> 
> "He's one of the best playmakers in the game," Haslem said of Williams.
> 
> Posey was limited to 50 games this past season because of injuries, and only 18 starts. He averaged 8.1 points and 4.4 rebounds.


Oh. My. Goodness. That's incredible. How did Riley pull it off? I mean, the only possible way this deal could backfire is if either these guys get hurt, or they simply just don't play up to their contracts. I can't see it happening though. With a guy like Shaq on the roster it seems like you can't go wrong. Like if something goes wrong, Shaq will set you straight. Van Gundy is another guy who won't let talent diminish on him. PLUS, if all else fails, there is always Riley in the front office holding it down. I just can't see this trade failing for Miami. 

For Memphis' sake I just hope they obtain Magloire, sign Stoudamire and turn the Dahntays and the Warricks into solid players. Otherwise, as like some of you have already said, it makes you wonder if Jerry West is the right guy for the front office.


----------



## bdachakeya

I don't know, man. It looks as if Jerry West is doing everything to help an old buddy like Riley out than to help out his own team. Riley must promised to send West a ring if Miami wins it all this year.


----------



## UKfan4Life

bdachakeya said:


> I don't know, man. It looks as if Jerry West is doing everything to help an old buddy like Riley out than to help out his own team. Riley must promised to send West a ring if Miami wins it all this year.


Very well put. Jerry West might as well send a postcard with the trade that says "Your welcome!".

Ridiculous trade.


----------



## pacerfan23

Yeah I am not sure on this one, there has to be something else headed to Memphis for this trade , or at least it would seem.


----------



## FanOfAll8472

I'm hoping it's Magloire because NO is supposed to receive Synder and Bulter, they can't possibly get those two players for free.


----------



## Zeus

UKfan4Life said:


> Very well put. Jerry West might as well send a postcard with the trade that says "Your welcome!".
> 
> Ridiculous trade.


so much for that "inside info" that JWill wouldn't be traded.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Zeus said:


> so much for that "inside info" that JWill wouldn't be traded.


Yeah, it was wrong. So sue me. Others will tell you I'm not making **** up when I post that kind of stuff.


----------



## NYKBaller

Jerry West is an old and senile man, Jason "white chocolate" Williams and Posey for old eddie jones?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Isn't there a quote from Jerry West saying that Eddie Jones is an All-Star caliber player? Maybe West is having flashbacks from their Lakers days.

I don't like the deal for Memphis. Eddie Jones will be a more reliable option than both Jason Williams and James Posey, but I really don't see him making a big impact. It seems like Memphis just wanted to make a move just for the sake of making one, because I don't see how this improves the team, unless a follow up trade is in the making.


----------



## FanOfAll8472

Koko, I believe Pat Riley was the one who said that.

The more I sit on this trade, the more I'm warming up to it. Before, the roster was a lot of players who did similar things, but were limited. Eddie Jones brings a player who can do almost everything on the court (more well-rounded) and adds to team chemistry. I still believe the Grizz could have received more for Williams, Posey, and Emmett. It's probably a very tiny step forward, but that's it.


----------



## Schilly

Man I don't get this move for Memphis, and I'm not sure they really have much left to send out for value without being at best a leteral move...

They essential traded
Bonzi, Posey, Williams and Watson for Eddis Jones, Bobby jackson and Raul Lopez.

Jones can still contribute, but for that money....

Jackson can be a good player but has averaged about 45 games per season over the last 3 seasons

Lopez...Maybe now that he won't have to deal with SLoan maybe he'll stay in the states.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

FanOfAll8472 said:


> Koko, I believe Pat Riley was the one who said that.




That would make a lot more sense. A lot more.


----------



## UKfan4Life

KokoTheMonkey said:


> That would make a lot more sense. A lot more.


Are you talking about the Eddie Jones All-Star thing? If so, that was West.



> “Eddie Jones is an All-Star caliber player who has had a terrific NBA career,” said West. “He is a great three-point shooter who will make an immediate impact on our offense, while also serving as a solid defender in the backcourt. We look forward to Eddie finishing his NBA career in Memphis.”


http://www.nba.com/grizzlies/news/release-050802-five_team_trade.html


----------



## BlayZa

sometimes a change of scenery can re-ignite a player , i think you got some good pieces in the mix and will be an interesting team to watch. ive always been a DS fan and id like to see him go to the Grizz =] ill be keeping an eye on things and if DS comes here will probably post here a bit too


----------



## FanOfAll8472

UKfan4Life said:


> If so, that was West.


I stand corrected.


----------



## c_dog

well so much for the great jerry west...

I actually liked Posey quite a bit.. certainly he's a much better player than eddie jones both offensively and defensively.


----------



## Zeus

c_dog said:


> .. certainly he's a much better player than eddie jones both offensively and defensively.


no, he isn't.


----------



## -33-

yea, Eddie is like 6-7th in NBA history in 3's. Posey will never reach that. Eddie has led the league in steals. Posey will never reach that. 

Eddie is better than Posey and JWill...I'm honestly upset to see him go, but I guess Riley thought it was a move he had to make. 

I'll be rooting for him in Memphis though


----------



## nickrock23

jwill hardly played in the playoffs, stromile was a highlite machine, nothing else. this move was brilliant. plus getting warrick was a steal. you added a real basketball player, one who is unselfish, a leader, and still one of the best defenders in the league. posey was always hurt anyway and he has no heart.

you'll probably end up signing damon jones, and you will get out of the first round this year. this deal will turn out to be a homerun, short and long term.


----------



## UKfan4Life

nickrock23 said:


> jwill hardly played in the playoffs, stromile was a highlite machine, nothing else. this move was brilliant. plus getting warrick was a steal. you added a real basketball player, one who is unselfish, a leader, and still one of the best defenders in the league. posey was always hurt anyway and he has no heart.
> 
> you'll probably end up signing damon jones, and you will get out of the first round this year. this deal will turn out to be a homerun, short and long term.


I hope you mean Damon Stoudamire, not Damon Jones.


----------



## nickrock23

nah memphis is a good fit for DJ. youd rather have mighty mouse over DJ? its a tough call i think


----------



## GNG

Zeus said:


> no, i don't think he's dropped off. he was forced to take a different role last year. i think he'd be right back to where he was in recent seasons if he were in Memphis. yes, he's better than Posey. and yes, he'd help us win a playoff game.
> 
> come on. you're going to pull out a miniscule difference in career FG%? that average is weighted down by a couple of seasons early in his career. take those out, and his average would be .433. that's not a world of difference from what he shot last year: .428. (also, his highest ppg average was 20. he shot a lesser fg% that year than he did last year.) and he was pretty much right at his career avg of 3pt%. he would definitely be an upgrade over Posey, Cardinal, Shane, and Dahntay.


This whole thread is hilarious now.


----------



## Zuca

Rawse said:


> This whole thread is hilarious now.


What is so hilarious? You don't think that Eddie Jones is a good player or do I get wrong?


----------

